# Kernel - init communication



## sentih (May 2, 2021)

Hello.
I'm going to write init from scratch. I need to know what it has to do to be considered a valid init. I was unable to find any information on my own. I decided to use FreeBSD kernel. I tried it once with Linux kernel but wasn't able to find much information either. Save for source code of runit.

Example: If Linux init doesn't register some signal handlers it will cause kernel panic; some have special meaning

Thank you.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 2, 2021)

The black daemon book (Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD OS, 2nd edition, by Kirk McKusick and others) has a short section on init.

You can read the source code of the standard init.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 2, 2021)

Signal Handling (The GNU C Library)
					

Signal Handling (The GNU C Library)



					www.gnu.org


----------



## George (May 2, 2021)

init(8)




sentih said:


> I'm going to write init from scratch.


I admire your ambition.


----------

